# Rubber jack blocks



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I discovered a buble in the side wall of one of my tires the other day, so I broke out the jack to swap the spare with the damaged tire. To my dismay, ALL FOUR of the little rubber blocks that attach to the frame for the jack to fit in were lost/broken off/knocked off by the monkeys that shipped the car back from Europe. Who would have thought that I would loose those :tsk: I was so worried about body dammage I never thought to check that....

So...since I hate to have to pay BMW parts prices for something like that, I am considering going to look for wreked/scrapped cars to take the parts. Can anyone tell me how common those blocks are? Are the universal to all the sedans/coupes so I don't have to look for a specific E46 to get them? Also if they are 3er specific, can I go E36 as well as E46?

I'm not too hung up on the loss, but I do feel that I can jack the care a little more safely if those blocks are in place to keep things from sliding.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> ALL FOUR of the little rubber blocks that attach to the frame for the jack to fit in were lost/broken off/knocked off by the monkeys that shipped the car back from Europe. So...since I hate to have to pay BMW parts prices for something like that, I am considering going to look for wreked/scrapped cars to take the parts. Can anyone tell me how common those blocks are? Are the universal to all the sedans/coupes so I don't have to look for a specific E46 to get them? Also if they are 3er specific, can I go E36 as well as E46?


They're pretty inexpensive - something like $5 each at my "list price is the best we can do on parts" dealer. So it probably isn't worth trying to scrounge a set at a junkyard. Plus, there's a retaining pin that you push up in the center of the block, and I'm not sure how you'd get it out once the block is installed on the car. The part is 51 71 8 268 885 (formerly 51 71 8 233 281) and seems to be used on E46, Z4, Z8, and the front (only) on some E65/E66.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> They're pretty inexpensive - something like $5 each at my "list price is the best we can do on parts" dealer. So it probably isn't worth trying to scrounge a set at a junkyard. Plus, there's a retaining pin that you push up in the center of the block, and I'm not sure how you'd get it out once the block is installed on the car. The part is 51 71 8 268 885 (formerly 51 71 8 233 281) and seems to be used on E46, Z4, Z8, and the front (only) on some E65/E66.


Ahh...wasn't aware of the retaining pin. If they are that cheap, I will just pick up a set new. Thanks for the PN's! :thumbup:


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*A complete DIY with photographs, diagrams, & recommendations for the BMW jack blocks*



Desertnate said:


> Ahh...wasn't aware of the retaining pin.


Since this is in the DIY section, it is good to cross reference an extensively photographed DIY with compete step by step installation instructions and diagrams for the BMW E39 jack block (aka support lifting platform).


 bimmerfest - BMW Forums > BMW Model Discussions > 5 Series > E39 (1997 - 2003)  * Do the four frame jack rubber blocks do anything? * 
*******>
********>http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=267424


----------

